
Scientists slash dengue fever in Indonesia by infecting mosquitoes with bacteria - femto
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-08-26/australian-scientists-dengue-fever-indonesia-mosquito/12597730
======
mikhailfranco
Singapore is on track to have more deaths from Dengue than COVID-19 this year:

[https://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/25-year-old-is-
younge...](https://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/25-year-old-is-youngest-
person-to-die-of-dengue-in-singapore-this-year-the-20th-such-death)

[https://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/dengue-cases-
remain-h...](https://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/dengue-cases-remain-high-
nea-distributes-mosquito-repellent-to-schools-located-in-large)

